# My 2016 DH Bike build.



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well after 3 years my 2012 26er Team Marin DH bike is retiring and I'm going 27.5. I'm building a SS NS Fuzz. I'm still waiting on parts but this is what I have so far. 

NS Fuzz frame
Fox 40 with 27.5 lowers
Raceface Carbon Six6 bar, post and cranks
SDG I-beam saddle
Easton Havoc 35 Direct mount stem
Gusset chainguide
Purple and Orange Hop Tech 3 V4 brakes
Orange Chris King hubs
Purple Endless 17t cog
38mm wide Carbon Light-Bicycle DH rims
Esi Extra Chunky grips

I'm still waiting on Purple Twenty6 Predator pedals, Ty-Dyed Titanium spokes, orange nipples, Rohloff tensioner and some other little stuff. I may change the fork to a Fox 40 Float and rear shock to a Fox X2 rear shock to drop another 2lbs. because being ME weight matters.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Those brakes are the sh1t.. Be sure to post your completed build.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweeet


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

Whoa! going to be a nice build, loud, but very nice. If you married, I bet you'll be hiding some of these receipts.

I'm presuming the brakes are a new or special ed. color, with purple bits you've added?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The Hope brakes are the icing on the cake part of the build. They might be a little heavier than some other choices, but aren't lacking power, feel, consistency or reliability. Once you cut the hose, you don't even need to bleed them cause the seals are so tight on both ends. But I bled mine of course. The only complaint is when you tighten the compression nut back on, the hose will twist. Plan ahead to get the hose aligned when you tighten it. I wish other companies would bleed their brakes like Hope does. Unlike Avid and Shimano, the first time will be the last time. 

Fwiw, Funn makes some anno orange components to match your build, even though you got the RS stuff. RF also makes anno orange chainrings. 

Nice build, have fun! Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

@uphill=sad I just made a Facebook post about my wife finding out about this build, it was pretty funny, she was like Did you really think I didn't know? 

@larryfahn I have a few sets of Hope brakes on my other bikes and they are great. Hope Tech is only 6 miles from my house and Fred there is always helpful, he built these up for me as I waited. Good Dude. I will get lots more shots as parts arrive. I'm gonna do the wheel build next week after the spokes get here. Devin at RF told me that the Direct Mount rings in Orange and Purple are a few weeks out so I just got this black ring until the colors are available.

Here is a shot of the old bike.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Well after 3 years my 2012 26er Team Marin DH bike is retiring and I'm going 27.5. I'm building a SS NS Fuzz. I'm still waiting on parts but this is what I have so far.
> 
> NS Fuzz frame
> Fox 40 with 27.5 lowers
> ...


ron showed me your frame the other day at bike king. sweet build!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

sweet scheme! new builds are always exciting

just my two cents, those pedals are softer than marshmallows...if you ride real downhill trails, they won't last long  as in, the entire pedal will crack. they sure do look nice though.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've ridden Predators in AngelFire NM, Deer Valley, Canyons, Virgin and Brian Head Utah, Bootleg Canyon NV, Whistler BC, Plattekill NY, Mammoth Cali and many other DH Parks without any problems so I'm assuming those are Fake DH trails.  Just kidding but they seem to be working great for me. Grip like I'm clipped in.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well the bar came in today so I got it on and the brakes run and on. Now just waiting on the Rohloff tensioner to be off backorder. There might be some bikes in my garage.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> sweet scheme! new builds are always exciting
> 
> just my two cents, those pedals are softer than marshmallows...if you ride real downhill trails, they won't last long  as in, the entire pedal will crack. they sure do look nice though.


Agreed! Good to see some nice builds going again on this forum. Ustemuf did you ever post your comparison of the v10 vs the phoenix by any chance? (edit: found it!)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Grips WooHoo! Esi Extra Chunky, we'll see how I like these. Oury lock-ons were kinda my Go To DH grip so we will see. Here is a close up of my Gusset chain guide. Always ran MRP guides so this is a change for me. Close ups of the brakes mounted and of course since it's ME building this bike all the bolts have been replaced with Titanium. :thumbsup:


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

mattkock said:


> I've ridden Predators in AngelFire NM, Deer Valley, Canyons, Virgin and Brian Head Utah, Bootleg Canyon NV, Whistler BC, Plattekill NY, Mammoth Cali and many other DH Parks without any problems so I'm assuming those are Fake DH trails.  Just kidding but they seem to be working great for me. Grip like I'm clipped in.


Same here. If you ride like a hack and hit your pedals on rocks all the time -- well any of these modern lightweight pedals will crack. My Predators have been going strong for many seasons, as have my other Twenty6 pedals over the years. As for the grip -- yep, they're outstanding. I can pull UP when I pedal.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks? Here is Wojtek's bike. He works at NS Bikes in Poland. His is Cool. NS Fuzz Custom - Black / Purple


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Wippermann ConneX 9spd. chain in black with brass pins.


----------



## BrokenHipster (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Wheels laced up. 38mm wide Carbon Light-Bicycle DH rims on Chris King DH hubs laced with Ty-Dyed titanium spokes with orange nipples built by Chris Rickard at Off Road Pedaler in Houston Texas. Personalized Purely Custom cassette spacers.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice build


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Getting close now. Here are the weight of front and rear wheel with Orange Seal tubeless tape and Speed Evolution valves. Still waiting on my tensioner and pedals. Schwalbe Super Gravity 2.35" x 27.5" Magic Mary front and Rock Razor rear tires set up with 2 syringes of Stans sealant. I run the SG version instead of the DH versions because they are lighter than the full DH versions by around 300g a piece and I haven't flatted one yet. (knock on wood)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

That's about what my Derby with Profile wheels weighed in at.

Get the Orange RF chainring....


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait til you finish this one, Matt! So, what happens to the Marin? That was such a sweet build!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah Devon at Raceface is sending me an Orange ring when they're available again and the Marin found a sweet home. Made as much progress as I could today so now I'm just waiting for my Twenty6Product Predator pedals (Tyler is the Man) and my Purple Hope rotors after the first of the year. Gonna add about 700 more grams to this thing but 34lbs for this Baby makes me very, very happy. If you keep up with my other XC builds you know why.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Couple more wheel close ups. Just waiting on Fred at Hope to get me some 203mm Purple floating rotors.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Really unique build. I can't pull off that much color -- but it looks like you can!

After seeing your sig and being reminded of some of your other builds, I'm curious if you have (or why you haven't) tried a 29" DH sled yet?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Mikesee. The ONLY reason I haven't tried a 29er DH is options. You really have only ever had 1 Lenz and I don't like that Suspension design for DH. Trek, Intense, KHS and some others have put a few prototypes to the test but nothing for us mere mortals to choose from. Trek is pretty close to a production model and I would love to throw a leg over one so I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mattkock said:


> Thanks Mikesee. The ONLY reason I haven't tried a 29er DH is options. You really have only ever had 1 Lenz and I don't like that Suspension design for DH. Trek, Intense, KHS and some others have put a few prototypes to the test but nothing for us mere mortals to choose from. Trek is pretty close to a production model and I would love to throw a leg over one so I'll just have to wait and see.


Options are definitely limited -- not just on frames, but forks and tires too.

That said, everyone that's ever thrown a leg over any of mine has either been very pleasantly surprised or downright blown away, each for their own reasons.

I'm not in my 20's and I'm not on the bleeding edge of what can be done on a bike, but I really dig park riding and pushing my current limits whenever I do. Thus far I have yet to be disappointed with the Lenz/Dorado/DHF trifecta, in any aspect of riding.

Give one a try if you get a chance, or (if you're in CO next summer) take mine for a few laps.

Cheers,

MC


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Mike. Yeah I'm 45 this summer and my backflipping days are way behind me but I can still get down the mountain pretty well. I will take you up on that. Might be headed to Trestle Bike Park before Whistler instead of AngelFire.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen your old build thread and now this one. You really know how to put a good build together but damnit if you're not even better at building one ugly ass bike. And the Marin was an odd choice by the way. But, that's just like, my opinion man. So don't take it too harshly haha I respect anyone who goes their own way so props!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Marin sent me that frame for free so I didn't complain and it rode like a Karpiel Armageddon and I don't do Black and White. :thumbsup: And EVERYONE should go their own way, it's the only way to go.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well Merry Christmas to me. It's 98% done. I'm still waiting on Purple Hope rotors and a Rohloff tensioner but this is it. 34lbs. 1oz. I'm going to go Air front and rear before Whistler and that should drop around 2lbs. so 32lbs.-ish. Gonna take it out after new years.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Swapping springs in my 40. I might keep it like this.


----------



## FR_Jedi_420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey, this is off topic, but how did you get those Independent posters, you into skating or what?


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

Any updates? I want to see those purple rotors


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I skated sponsored AM all through the late 1980's and early 1990's and now I just do it for fun since I'm old. They're metal signs and really cool. One Christmas like 1986 my mom got me some new Gullwing III's and I looked at her like she was Crazy, she said, What? And I screamed, I ONLY Skate INDYS!!! Poor Mom. She actually worked at The Skatepark Of Houston 3 summers in a row. She Rocks!

I'll get some purple rotors pics tonight. My wife posted them on Instagram for me. She runs my Instagram.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok I just went out and shot some pics. We're doing a photo shoot after I get back from Vegas and it should be sweet but these will do for now. Enjoy. Oh yeah I have 2 DH days on her now and she's Amazing. I named her Miesha because she's Hot as Hell and can take a beating.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

New Hope V4 finned and vented rotors only fit the V4 caliper. Crazy cool and Zero fade.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Running an 18t with a paul on a dh bike? 

Can you even pedal it? Did you get it working good? I did that for a bit on my double. God damn it was a pain in the ass. I'd get massive chain skip. Was always adjusting.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The 18 never worked so it's a 20t with the Rohloff XC tensioner or a 15t with the Rohloff short DH tensioner and they work great. I only use the 20t for like connecting trail to Dirt Merchant or the long pedal on Top of the World but besides that I'm just coasting without the need to pedal. I haven't pedaled in years. (bum knee)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Just ordered a FOX 40 Float fork and Float X2 rear shock. Both are on backorder until July 1st. but I can't wait. Gonna do a nice photo shoot after it's done. Stay tuned.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice build!!


----------



## Ihor22 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello !! My name is Ihor !! I'm from Ukraine !!
I am fond of MiniDavnhill but because of the financial situation can not allow even the use of bicycles entry level so that there is a bike I even protection can not drink !!! So I go to his suspension for *100 $ !!! Please help who than can !!If someone something unsubscribe send photos and videos as possible !!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Ihor22 said:


> Hello !! My name is Ihor !! I'm from Ukraine !!
> I am fond of MiniDavnhill but because of the financial situation can not allow even the use of bicycles entry level so that there is a bike I even protection can not drink !!! So I go to his suspension for *100 $ !!! Please help who than can !!If someone something unsubscribe send photos and videos as possible !!


as english isn't your first language, you need to get better translation as this doesn't make sense. Please try again, maybe through google translate.


----------



## Ihor22 (Jun 12, 2016)

English really is not my native language I speak Ukrainian language !! translates text via the Google !!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well got in the new FOX 40 Float air fork and Float X2 rear shock and now we're 32lbs. 2 oz. and I am Happy. 18 days till Whistler.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Some Artsy Fartsy shots after we got home from Whistler.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well here is what happened on the first run on day 3 in Whistler July 28th. Enjoy. Broken Olecranon Process (tip of my elbow) another surgery and off the bike for the rest of the year. WooHoo, enjoy.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mattkock said:


> Well here is what happened on the first run on day 3 in Whistler July 28th. Enjoy. Broken Olecranon Process (tip of my elbow) another surgery and off the bike for the rest of the year. WooHoo, enjoy.


Obviously you need some purple elbow pads! Seriously though amazing build and shitty end to this thread. Heal up, sorry about the break.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

That's badazz! That's the first I've seen a twin bike rotor like a vented car rotor


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Dang... it didn't even look that serious! Heal up, buddy! I know it takes us old dudes a bit longer to heal (I'm 48) but you'll get there. =)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Ron. Yeah I have another doctors appointment on Nov. 1st. to see if I get released to ride again. It's been a Crazy year for sure.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

mattkock said:


> Well here is what happened on the first run on day 3 in Whistler July 28th. Enjoy. Broken Olecranon Process (tip of my elbow) another surgery and off the bike for the rest of the year. WooHoo, enjoy.


All that bike and no elbow pads?

Some people ask why I wear pads, even for casual riding. This video is the perfect explanation why. I do stupid stuff like that all the time, would rather avoid surgery if at all possible...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah my surgeon said it was a One in 10 Million break. I have never liked the feel of any elbow pads I have ever tried but you better believe I'll be wearing some next summer comfortable or not.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The bruising on my elbow.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

After surgery.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Play hard/pay hard!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It was the easiest crash I have ever had. The Doc said that it was One in a Million, that no one breaks their Olecranon Process off (tip of the elbow) and it's can't be fixed without surgery. It all good now but here is a link to the crash. Easiest crash ever, I just slid out on the first turn on A-Line.........dumb.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is Top Of The World trail in Whistler the day before I crashed. I'm leading wearing all white TLD Crap.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Holy crap dude, that looks terrible! The elbow, not the bike. The bike is *****in! How long the doc tell you you'll be out of commission?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I only missed 6 weeks after the surgery. It's all good now but I'm getting a full right knee replacement soon which means I might miss Whistler this summer but I can still make Gravity Games in AngelFire over Labor Day.


----------



## travissimons (Nov 29, 2016)

Very Bad injury. 
I had a bad bike crash when I was kid. I broke my 2 anklees and my arm and my bike was conpletely wasted! In end 2 month recovery and physiotherapy. My bicycle was destroyed and now I have a bicycle made by aluminium and carbon fiber frame disc Brakes. Safety first


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome. I can't imagine what kind of crash would make me stop riding my bike.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Got some Dental work on Miesha yesterday. New Teeth for DH Season 2017. 2 weeks baby!


----------

